# horse sliced his lip open



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

A friend of mine had something like that happen and she did end up getting a stitch or two put in. I figure if you call the vet out, if it's deep enough they'll stitch it. But a nurse usually has a pretty good eye for stuff like that so if you have confidence in her then you probably are ok. Was it bleeding much? 

I do know from experience that you may never find what he sliced it on. I know my horse took a huge chunk out of his rear a few years back. We never did figure out what he did it on...


----------



## durado (Aug 15, 2009)

Oh cool thanks, ya it wasn't bleeding really at all it started to clot up and everything like its healing up. I'm just concerned its not going to close up and he will have a crazy battle scar split lip his whole life : /


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

About a year ago, I had a dog at the barn that bit my poor horse for getting to curious. He got under her chin, and put a puncture/tear wound above the corner of her mouth. After talking to a vet about it, he said I shouldn't put anything on it, because the face is really warm, and any kind of salve you normally put on wounds would just seep down her face and she would end up eating it. He just said to hose it off and keep it clean. He also recommended giving her Alleve.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I don't know how they do stitches in horses but with people if it goes unstitched for a certain amount of time, then stitches are no longer an option. I am sure that he will heal up fine but you will probably want to avoid bitting him until it is completely healed. If he rides in a bitless/halter/bosal, it would be a really good time to kinda brush up on that.


----------



## SoMuchManureSoLittleTime (Jul 6, 2009)

The way horses seem to touch and explore everything with their lips, I'm surprised they don't get cut more often.

Injuries in that area seem to heal quickly and well. Just keep it clean.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

smrobs said:


> I don't know how they do stitches in horses but with people if it goes unstitched for a certain amount of time, then stitches are no longer an option. I am sure that he will heal up fine but you will probably want to avoid bitting him until it is completely healed. If he rides in a bitless/halter/bosal, it would be a really good time to kinda brush up on that.


It has to be stitched in the first 5-7 hours. After that the skin starts dying off... that's why Pistol has a horrific scar on his hind quarter, it was too late to stitch and we ended up loosing a bunch of skin...


----------

